# Emtek vs Baldwin



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure if this the right category for this....... I need to replace 5 sets of worn out Weiser entry knobs and deadbolts on a house im working on . Client wants high quality hardware with durable exterior finishes. I kinda ruled out Schlage and Kwikset. The only others that I can think of are Emtek and Baldwin. I know Baldwin has recently started manufacturing in China and Im guessing Emtek is made there too. I have installed both brands over the years , but none recently. Any opinions on the 2 brands? Quality of exterior finish and operating function are my main interest. Thanks


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

Emtek has been letting me down lately. Schlage does have higher end knobs, but you won't get them at a box store.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve, in what way has Emtek let you down? Poor quality? The last time I installed any Emtek locks I noticed that some of  the threaded holes in the knobs were drilled off center and the knobs didnt line up properly with the escutcheon plate recess.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try Schlage Commercial grade.


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dale, some of the those things happened to me as well. I also had trouble with the privacy latches and I had a lockset that was not tapped at all. I have Baldwins, in my house, that I bought ad HD. One of the dummy closet knobs came off in my hand. I think if you buy the higher end lines you will have less problems. I get my from a large lock shop, locally, they cost more and the shop takes care of any issues I have. Usually on the spot.


----------

